
GitHub Sourceforge Importer - megaman22
https://sourceforge.net/p/forge/documentation/GitHub%20Importer/
======
lorenzosnap
I would have thought that maybe the other way around. i.e. let me move my
sourceforge project into github.

why would people want to use this ?

------
megaman22
Come back, guys? You can trust us this time, we promise

------
rgacote
Funniest thing I've seen in awhile

